# Hygrophila lancea



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Finally got H.lancea to flower. While transporting the plant, flower fell off. Anyway here it is.



















Here is another one with a bud.










Some older trimmings that are submerged. They are beginning to change.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That plant is a WEED emersed! I have a little 2.5 gallon emersed setup on the floor next to my 40, and when the fruit matured on a stem growing out of the 40, seeds must have fallen down into the 2.5. Slow grower submerged, but not out of water.


----------

